# Indian Passport Renewal while in Australia



## vr4indian (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All, Here I am again with another tricky situation. Let me explain it.

1: By the time when I applied for 175, passport was valid. 

2: Till now, CO is not allocated yet and now passport has less than 6 months left before my passport will become void.

3: Because it is expiring in less than 6 months, I won't able to get PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) from India.

4: Confirmed with VFS- Sydney that Passport renewal process will take anything between 4 to 8 weeks if I apply from Australia.

5: At the moment, I am in Australia on work permit visa and my company may ask me to go offshore by August first week. 


May I know which is the best option for me.

A: Go ahead for renewal process and wait for 4 to 8 weeks. In this case, I might have to ignore company's order as without passport I cant travel overseas. [exception will be there where my company gets a letter from Indian embassy but chances are remote in this case]

B: Wait until I return to India, assuming CO is still not allocated by that time, and then applied for new passport from India.

C: Wait until CO allocation and when he asked, I should go for passport renewal and then PCC.


Bit confuse.. need your input on above situation.

last but not least, if I change my passport details in application, will it make any negative impact on my application as I have dependant on my application as well?


----------

